# Homer bred with roller?



## Revolution Lofts

I have a Red bar homer bred with a maroonish roller hen. This hen is a very good roller and the homer is a good flyer as well. They have 2 youngsters that hatched 2 days ago, so can't really tell the colours yet but how would the youngsters fly? Will they be able to home a little? Would they roll a little? Like a tumbler?


----------



## spirit wings

Gurbir said:


> I have a Red bar homer bred with a maroonish roller hen. This hen is a very good roller and the homer is a good flyer as well. They have 2 youngsters that hatched 2 days ago, so can't really tell the colours yet but how would the youngsters fly? Will they be able to home a little? Would they roll a little? Like a tumbler?


I would imagine they will have some of the traits of both parents...but this is a question you should ask BEFORE letting them hatch babies..you may not want birds that will not do well in either...don't you have dummy eggs?.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

I suppose there is a chance it will home a little better than a normal roller would. Probably won't get lost as easily when chased by hawks. I don't know much about the inheritance of rolling, but I've had homer x rollers, and they didn't show any interest in rolling. I didn't want to test their homing ability since there was a good chance they wouldn't come home, and be out in the wild by theirselves. In my opinion, I don't think mixing breeds is a good idea period. Unless you're serious about breeding a certain trait from one into the other. But depending on what those traits are, it could take longer than you'll be around in order to get stabilized. If you want good homers and good rollers without a lot of extra work, it's better to just keep them pure 
The good news is, that the babies will fly with your flock if you train them right. So at least you'll have something to watch fly instead of loft-sitters


----------



## Revolution Lofts

Oh i don't plan to fly them at any competition or anything. I most likely will be using them as droppers. Also i mostly loft fly them as a hobby. Sure i have both homers and rollers, but all for pleasure. I was just wondering what the babies will turn out to fly like


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Well, I didn't necessarily mean for competition. Just if you want rollers that roll and homers that home, you know?
Good luck with them


----------



## Revolution Lofts

oo i see yeah. This is going to be my first cross bred babies. I'll post pictures when they have feathers lol


----------



## justin4pcd

Ha. Im crossing my black roller with one of my fantails 
Well....it was their choice, i didnt make them pair up.
But im very certain only one egg is fertile..


----------



## george simon

*Well what are you guys trying to acomplish what genetic goal do you have .If you were crossing two different roller breeds in order to create a better roller I could see crossing two breeds of rollers to accomplish this.But I must say if you do work on a project like that it might take you 10,20 or even 30 years,are you willing to take the time.Here on this genetic forum I would hope that you younger people would try to improve a breed that you have. I can tell you that if you keep on cross breeding you will go back to square one and is feral type which is realy the old ROCK DOVE.SO HERE IS WHAT I SAY LEARN ALL YOU CAN ABOUT GENETICS AND USE THIS KNOWEDGE TO IMPROVE....... DON'T BE A MAD SCIENTIST*GEORGE


----------



## Revolution Lofts

actually george i didn't plan this...it just happened lol....i have my breeders who are kept separate, my finest flyers, show's. And then i have a loft which has rollers and homers together...these two just paired up by themselves and laid eggs...i was going to throw the eggs away and put dummy eggs but i was like might as well see what happens, so if the youngsters are good at anything i'll keep on breeding those two, and if not, i'll break the pair up and switch the mates and use those 2 youngsters as droppers.


----------



## deroid

What is a dropper????


----------



## cwebster

Our roller, Blue, homed jst fine to return to his beloved Fiona.


----------



## YaSin11

I believe the thread is from 2008.

Good to know cwebster, happy to hear he returned.

deroid: I think droppers are birds that do not fly far, but stay near loft to help the flyers 'drop' return home.


----------



## deroid

Ok thanks.....all I found on internet was drop pigeon scam.....


----------

